# Lee, MA or Manchester, VT CCO?



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever been to either of these CCOs and found anything great?  I've only been to the one in Lee, MA as it's only an hour from me, but I'm thinking I want to try the VT one.  I'm trying to stick a bit closer to home rather than take the 3-4 hr. drive to the one near Boston or NYC.


----------

